# More flexible and fair approach for disabled visa applicants announced



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is to adopt a fairer and more flexible approach to disabled people who want to emigrate to the country. All circumstances, including health, will be taken into account when assessing prospective visa applications from disabled people, Immigration and Citizenship minister Chris Bowen has confirmed. He explained that a 'net benefit' approach will allow decision [...]

Click to read the full news article: More flexible and fair approach for disabled visa applicants announced...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

